# Nissan Rims



## Doggy Daddy (Aug 21, 2002)

[/IMG] 

Can anyone out there tell me wher I can find these rims. If you can email me at [email protected]. Thank you


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

i've never seen those b4, not too bad, in fact those would be great for my winter tire set. i like them! 

did you see how much at the dealer????


----------



## AaroNX (Jun 18, 2002)

Those are factorys from a classic SER and the NX's. Try a junk yard.


----------



## Doggy Daddy (Aug 21, 2002)

People tell me that I can get them form junk yards, but the thing is I live in Barbados an we have verY little SER`S and NX2000 here.....like under 5 of them are here. So I would gladly appreciate if there is anyone out there can get a set for me that are in good condition and I would import the rims from them.

THANKS GUYS, PLEASE HELP ME OUT.


----------



## AaroNX (Jun 18, 2002)

OK I understand your position. Go here and put an ad in the classifieds. Someone should help you there.
http://64.146.50.250/index.php?s=


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Those wheels only came on the NX2000, not an SE-R. That makes them even tougher to find.


----------



## AaroNX (Jun 18, 2002)

They came on NX2000 and GTI-R's. My bad wasn't paying attention. I only have two of mine left and they have slicks on them.


----------



## Doggy Daddy (Aug 21, 2002)

Are you using the ones that are on slicks if you are you can sell me them.


----------



## AaroNX (Jun 18, 2002)

Actually my friend is using them. Sorry.


----------

